# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Labels captions show strange symbols!

## samer22

Hello Vbforums
I need to send data from textbox to label


```
Label1.Caption = Text1.Text
```

But it is showing strange symbols.
The text in textbox is in Arabic language.
Thanks for any help to overcome this problem

----------


## Eduardo-

Try:



```
Set Label1.Font = Text1.Font
Label1.Caption = Text1.Text
```

----------


## VanGoghGaming

Both "Textbox" and "Label" controls don't support Unicode so I don't know how you were able to get the Arabic text in the Textbox in the first place...

----------


## dilettante

When your locale is Elbonia you don't need Unicode to display Elbonian text.

----------


## VanGoghGaming

Not even when Elbonian text uses 2 bytes per character instead of 1?

----------


## The trick

> Not even when Elbonian text uses 2 bytes per character instead of 1?


ANSI - is multibyte encoding.

----------


## samer22

> Both "Textbox" and "Label" controls don't support Unicode so I don't know how you were able to get the Arabic text in the Textbox in the first place...


the textbox is unicode aware.
I use Krool's textbox
But for the label I need to use vb label.

----------


## samer22

> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Set Label1.Font = Text1.Font
> Label1.Caption = Text1.Text
> ```


Sorry it didn't work

----------


## Elroy

> the textbox is unicode aware.
> I use Krool's textbox
> But for the label I need to use vb label.


That's your problem.  If you're using Krool's TextBox, why in the world wouldn't you also use Krool's Label control?

----------


## samer22

> That's your problem.  If you're using Krool's TextBox, why in the world wouldn't you also use Krool's Label control?


I'm using VBPrintPreview ocx for printing and Krool's Label control is showing strange symbols too on the preview.
But surprisingly  vb  Label control is showing arabic charaters quite fine.

----------


## Eduardo-

What is VBPrintPreview ocx?

----------


## samer22

> What is VBPrintPreview ocx?


 VBPrintPreview allows previewing and printing
Sorry I couldn't find a link to the topic.

----------


## Arnoutdv

Is it the component made by Eduardo?
 The link is in his signature

----------


## Eduardo-

> Is it the component made by Eduardo?
>  The link is in his signature


I don't think so. 
It has a function to print forms (PrintForm) but it is similar to VB's PrintForm, it prints the form as seen on the screen.
Other than that, it does not print Labels.

Maybe this.

----------


## samer22

> Maybe this.


thank you 
that's it

----------

